# William Jay's "Short Discourses"?



## toddpedlar (Sep 1, 2007)

Does anyone use (or have you used) William Jay's Short Discourses to be Read in Families for family worship purposes? Just curious about how you've found it - I have his Morning and Evening Exercises, which are wonderful for personal devotion, so I've no doubt he's solid... just curious how his style translates for family discussion of Scripture passages he's chosen for that work.


----------

